

Crimea - danacanada

Does Skype still work there? ,I&#x27;ve read that it will stop working on February 1st
======
mattkrea
It does at the moment. Some of our external developers are located there which
is now beginning to be a problem but Skype hasn't had any issue so far.

~~~
danacanada
Thanks,I'm hoping I can still put money on my girlfriends visa debit card as
well

------
pehamraza
yes it is working at my end

